# Wird 27,5" aussterben?



## J-F-E (2. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
lange Zeit war 26 Zoll die Laufradgröße der Mountainbikes. Mittlerweile sind die "kleinen" Räder fast nur noch im Dirt-/Slopestylebereich oder an Trialbikes zu finden. Es eroberten 27,5-und ganz allmählich 29 Zoll Räder die Mountainbikewelt, beide mit ihren jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteilen.
Derzeit stelle ich fest, dass sich bei vielen Anbietern der Fokus ganz klar auf 29 Zoll ausrichtet und das nicht nur im XC-, sondern auch im Enduro- und sogar DH-Segment. Beispielsweise das Cube Stereo oder auch das neue Radon Swoop 170 werden ausschließlich mit den großen Rädern angeboten.

Aber weshalb ist das so? Ich persönlich bin mit 27,5 Zoll sehr zufrieden und finde die größeren Laufräder weder ästhetisch, noch überwiegen für mich die technischen Vorteile. Als Kunde hätte ich auch gerne zukünftig die Wahl. Aber möglicherweise wird man die nicht haben.

Wird 27,5" also aussterben, wird sich 29" alleinig durchsetzen oder kommen bald die 30,5 Zoll Räder???


----------



## --- (2. November 2018)

Soll ich dir sagen was ich jetzt mache? Ich saufe jetzt einen Kaffee und danach gehe ich eine Runde Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (2. November 2018)

27.5" demnächst nur noch für Frauen und Kinder, der Rest ist 29". Was größeres wird es auf absehbare Zeit nicht geben.

Amen.


----------



## zett78 (2. November 2018)

--- schrieb:


> Soll ich dir sagen was ich jetzt mache? Ich saufe jetzt einen Kaffee und danach gehe ich eine Runde Biken.



ich bin dabei!!


----------



## zett78 (2. November 2018)

Nachts ist es sowieso kälter als draußen!!!


----------



## Sickgirl (2. November 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stirbt-nun-auch-27-5-650b-zoll-aus.874037/


----------



## zett78 (2. November 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stirbt-nun-auch-27-5-650b-zoll-aus.874037/



Mensch, dass darfst du doch nicht machen!!!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. November 2018)

Sind denn schon wieder Ferien??


----------



## ron101 (2. November 2018)

War lange skeptisch den 29er gegenüber und mit meinem 27.5 Fully zufrieden.
Als ich dan das 29er testete, entsorgte ich mein 27.5 Fully und wollte nix mehr anderes.
Demnächst werde ich wohl noch mein 27.5 Hardtail gegen ein 29er ersetzen.
Dann gibts bei mir im Stall nur noch 26er und 29 er. 
Voraussetzung ist halt ein howertiger Laufradsatz.

Cheers
ron


----------



## zett78 (2. November 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sind denn schon wieder Ferien??



Es gibt halt doch immer wieder User die drauf anspringen!! 
Siehe über mir


----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
26 Zoll ist die Laufradgröße der Mountainbikes. Mittlerweile sind die "kleinen" Räder fast nur noch unter den Ärschen von den Allercoolsten zu finden. Es erobern 27,5-und ganz allmählich 29 Zoll Räder die Mountainbikewelt, beide ausschließlich mit Nachteilen.
Derzeit stelle ich fest, dass sich bei vielen Anbietern der Fokus ganz klar auf uncoole Riesenräder ausrichtet und das nicht nur im XC-, sondern auch im Enduro- und sogar DH Segment.

Aber weshalb ist das so? Ich persönlich bin mit 26 Zoll sehr zufrieden und finde die größeren Laufräder weder ästhetisch, noch überwiegen für mich die technischen Vorteile. Als Kunde hätte ich auch gerne zukünftig die Wahl. Aber offensichtlich hat da irgend ein Volldepp den Stecker gezogen.

Wird 26" also endgültig aussterben, werden sich die uncoolen Riesenräder durchsetzen oder wie oder was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychorad!cal (2. November 2018)

Werden diese bek...ten Threads nie aussterben?

26+ ist der geilste scheiss


----------



## ron101 (2. November 2018)

24" forever ;-)


----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. November 2018)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Werden diese bek...ten Threads nie aussterben?
> 
> 26+ ist der geilste scheiss


Njet


----------



## Custom Waidler (2. November 2018)

Also mir gefällt es wenn Leute heute sagen 27.5 ist viel besser als 26 oder 29 ist besser als 27.5.
Ich habe in meinem 26er Bike mal 650b Laufradsatz verbaut gehabt und der unterschied war ehrlich gesagt nicht erkennbar nur das es im Uphill schwerer zu treten war.
Für mich ist die neue Rahmengeometrie ausschlaggebend was geiler zu fahren ist und alles andere ist Pipifax.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (2. November 2018)

Die 584mm Felgen wurden ja ganz speziell für 27,5" "wiederentdeckt".

Was als nächstes kommt sprengt den Rahmen aller Erwartungen.
Daß das 630mm Felgen sein werden ist dabei nur der Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.

Zukünftig werden Reifen nicht nur über Felgensitzdurchmesser und nominelle Breite definiert. Nein nein, die Angabe des Reifenquerschnitts wird noch dazukommen. Nur so läßt sich ja ein Reifen korrekt definieren 
Was wird noch kommen?
Aus Stabilitätsgründen (36 Speichen geht ja nunmal gaaarnicht) werden die Naben grundlegend geändert. Der Freilauf wird wieder schmaler werden um die Speichen auf der Antriebsseite mit mehr Anstellwinkel führen zu können.
"Hach, da werden wohl die Ketten noch schmäler (damit auch leichter?)" könnten die Krampfhaftgewichtseinsparungsspinner jetzt hoffen.
Nein, weit gefehlt. Es wird eine bekannte Technik (aber modifiziert) in der Nabe den Siegeszug antreten. War bisher unter "DualDrive" bekannt.
Aber nicht die klassiche 3-Gang Variante wie bisher von Sram bekannt.
Nein, es wird geradezu eine Splitgruppe. So wie über Jahrzehnte Getrieb für schwere LKW gebaut wurden. Beim hochschalten wird die Splitgruppe auf klein geschaltet. Beim darauf folgend nächstem Hochschalten wird nur die Splitgruppe wieder auf "groß" geschaltet.
Ist quasi sowas was bisher unter Halfstep bekannt ist. Nur eben in der Nabe integriert und die Betätigung über den Schalter fürs Schaltwerk integriert.
Hinten nur noch 5 oder 6-fach Kassette, und trotzdem 10 oder 12 Gänge relativ fein abgestuft ...
Uuund, für den rechten Nabenflansch etwa 15mm nach "außen" gewonnen 

Hmmmh, viellecht bekommt die Nabe ja doch 3 Gänge. Da könnte man sogar die Bandbreite noch richtig hochtreiben.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. November 2018)

Es ist mal wieder Zeit für den Klassiker. 

_Twentyniner taugen nix. Sonst wären die schon viel früher erfunden worden. Ich persönlich bin auch schon Twentyniner gefahren. Und ich muss sagen, die haben mich überhaupt nicht überzeugt!
Twentyniner sind halt schwerer, schwerfälliger und weniger verwindungssteif.. Wenn Twentyniner von Leuten in Rennen gefahren werden, dann nur, weil sie das von ihren Sponsoren vorgeschrieben bekommen.

Twentyniner sind lediglich eine Sau, die von der Radindustrie und den Fachzeitschriften durchs Dorf getrieben wird, um mal wieder kräftig Umsatz zu machen.


Aber du wirst sehen, in ca. 2 Jahren ist der ganze Spuk vorbei!

Hier im Forum wirst du allerdings einige Opfer finden, die sich ein Twentyniner aufschwätzen haben lassen. Die reden diese Technik jetzt natürlich schön und machen einen auf Fanboys. Einfach nicht zuhören und ein 26" kaufen._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (2. November 2018)

Irgendwie liegen zu viele Leichen rum


----------



## xrated (2. November 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> _27,5 sind lediglich eine Sau, die von der Radindustrie und den Fachzeitschriften durchs Dorf getrieben wird, um mal wieder kräftig Umsatz zu machen.
> 
> Aber du wirst sehen, in ca. 2 Jahren ist der ganze Spuk vorbei!
> 
> Hier im Forum wirst du allerdings einige Opfer finden, die sich ein 27,5 aufschwätzen haben lassen. Die reden diese Technik jetzt natürlich schön und machen einen auf Fanboys. Einfach nicht zuhören und ein 29" kaufen._



heute so?


----------



## hardtails (2. November 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder Zeit für den Klassiker.
> 
> _Twentyniner taugen nix. Sonst wären die schon viel früher erfunden worden. Ich persönlich bin auch schon Twentyniner gefahren. Und ich muss sagen, die haben mich überhaupt nicht überzeugt!
> Twentyniner sind halt schwerer, schwerfälliger und weniger verwindungssteif.. Wenn Twentyniner von Leuten in Rennen gefahren werden, dann nur, weil sie das von ihren Sponsoren vorgeschrieben bekommen.
> ...



quelle


----------



## --- (2. November 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> quelle


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wird-27-5-aussterben.880543/#post-15569341


----------



## memphis35 (2. November 2018)

Außerdem leben totgesagte länger . Muß man wissen .


----------



## systemgewicht (2. November 2018)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> 26 Zoll ist die Laufradgröße der Mountainbikes. Mittlerweile sind die "kleinen" Räder fast nur noch unter den Ärschen von den Allercoolsten zu finden. Es erobern 27,5-und ganz allmählich 29 Zoll Räder die Mountainbikewelt



Um die Geschichte mal richtig wiederzugeben:
Erste 29er gibt es schon seit 2000
27,5' kamen erst rund 10 Jahre später auf um den Wunsch der kleinwüchsigen 29'-Verweigerer nach einem zur Körpergröße passenden Laufrad zu bedienen.

Danach wurde 26' abgeschafft.


----------



## Schwatten (2. November 2018)

26 gehen noch voll gut, wenn sie rot sind.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. November 2018)

Schwatten schrieb:


> 26 gehen noch voll gut, wenn sie rot sind.


Muß man wissen..


----------



## ruppidog (2. November 2018)

J-F-E schrieb:


> oder kommen bald die 30,5 Zoll Räder???



Geheime Testfahrt eines in der Entwicklung befindlichen 2022er CC Racebikes..
Pssst, nicht weitererzählen..


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. November 2018)

Schwatten schrieb:


> 26 gehen noch voll gut, wenn sie rot sind.


Gebt mir einen Edding! Das kriegen wir hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (2. November 2018)

Rot u. groß = doppelt schnell


----------



## RetroRider (2. November 2018)

Bei mir klettern die Bikes mit den schmaleren Reifen am besten. Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Geometrie und an der gelungenen Stahlfeder-Kennlinie. Zwischen die dicken Alu-Streben passen halt nicht so breite Reifen wie bei Stahl.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. November 2018)

Mittelstahl eh beschde...


----------



## crack_MC (2. November 2018)

Ich denke, 27,5" wird eines Tages aussterben...650b wohl auch 

29" ist dagegen vielleicht eine "sichere Bank" … wer weiß 

Das MTB wurde von Marketing Strategen entdeckt, also Kopf einziehen und weiter biken 



… ob 26", 27,5" oder 29" , am WE wird's Wetter schön


----------



## hardtails (2. November 2018)

da ich die ersten Modelle gesehen habe
2020 kommt 950b


----------



## crack_MC (2. November 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> da ich die ersten Modelle gesehen habe
> 2020 kommt 950b



WTF


----------



## LittleBoomer (3. November 2018)

Doppel D eh beschde Größe


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (3. November 2018)

Wenn Du Dir heute ein 27,5" Bike kaufst und es stirbt wirklich in 2-3 Jahren aus: Was soll's?! Willst Du fahren oder immer dem neues Schxxx hinterherlaufen?
Problem bei den größeren Laufrädern ist das Gewicht: Die Räder werden alle immer schwerer! Mein 26" hat noch 12,3 Kilo gewogen und hatte damals 2500 Euro gekostet. Der Nachfolger ist ein Carbonrad mit 27,5" und 12,5 Kilo, was schon 4.000 Euro kostete. Wenn Due heute ein 29" als Allroundrad (Allmountain oder Trailbike) haben willst und nicht gleich 5000 Euro auf den Tisch legen willst, dann bist Du schnell bei 14kg und mehr (ja, es gibt Ausnahmen, aber da sind dann XC-Reifen drauf oder die Ausstattung ist nicht rund).
Also lass Dich nicht kirre machen: 27,5" ist eine klasse Größe und wenn es ausstirbt, dann wirst Du die benötigten Teile noch auf Jahre bekommen (26" geht's ja auch immernoch). 

Außerdem kauft man sich doch sowieso alle 3 Jahre eine neues Bike.  ;-)


----------



## Blaubarschbub (3. November 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mittelstrahl eh beschde...



Das stimmt, hab ich in der Apothekenumschau gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (3. November 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stirbt-nun-auch-27-5-650b-zoll-aus.874037/
is ja ni so als gäbe es das thema schon.......


----------



## hardtails (3. November 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stirbt-nun-auch-27-5-650b-zoll-aus.874037/
> is ja ni so als gäbe es das thema schon.......





Sickgirl schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stirbt-nun-auch-27-5-650b-zoll-aus.874037/



is ja ni so als gäbe es den link schon.......


----------



## Deleted 101478 (3. November 2018)

@J-F-E  war bei dir gestern schlecht Wetter ? 
 darum nen alten Tread neu eröffnet


----------



## themountain (3. November 2018)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Wird 27,5" also aussterben..??


Ueber kurz oder lang ja...willst du es verspielt und huepffreudig 26" , willste schnell von A nach B 29" ....wird wohl am Ende so bleiben.


----------



## Deleted 456307 (3. November 2018)

*Wird 27,5" aussterben*


themountain schrieb:


> Ueber kurz oder lang ja...willst du es verspielt und huepffreudig 26" , willste schnell von A nach B 29" ....wird wohl am Ende so bleiben.


Jetzt ist mir von Lachen doch glatt das Popcorn aus der Nase geflogen


----------



## --- (3. November 2018)

Hab irgendwo gehört das der Unterschied zwischen 26" und 27,5" so dermaßen gering ist das es quasi keinen Unterschied gibt. Von daher kann man zum Rumhüpfen also auch 27,5er nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (3. November 2018)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Das stimmt, hab ich in der Apothekenumschau gelesen


Wenn man hier und da so mitliest ist Lesen nicht immer die beschde Medizin.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (3. November 2018)

--- schrieb:


> Hab irgendwo gehört


----------



## ron101 (3. November 2018)

27.5 wird künftig in Slopestyle und Dirtbike einzug halten.
Damit wir uns mal wieder einen neuen Dirter gönnen.
So stirbt am ende 26" aus ;-)


----------



## --- (3. November 2018)

Wird 26" aussterben? Was meint ihr?


----------



## crack_MC (3. November 2018)

NEVER!!!


----------



## hardtails (3. November 2018)

--- schrieb:


> Wird 26" aussterben? Was meint ihr?



mach mal einen Thread auf


----------



## Cubie (3. November 2018)

--- schrieb:


> Wird 26" aussterben? Was meint ihr?


Ja sicher,
die Dinosaurier sind ja auch vor 65 Millionen Jahren ausgestorben...
und die waren zu Ihrer besten Zeit auch richtig coole Dinger...


----------



## Custom Waidler (3. November 2018)

Cubie schrieb:


> Ja sicher,
> die Dinosaurier sind ja auch vor 65 Millionen Jahren ausgestorben...
> und die waren zu Ihrer besten Zeit auch richtig coole Dinger...




Ja und die waren sehr groß wie 29er heute


----------



## Cubie (3. November 2018)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Ja und die waren sehr groß wie 29er heute


Ach du Scheiße, du hast ja recht....
kann jemand den Metoriten schon sehen ???


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. November 2018)

Cubie schrieb:


> Ach du Scheiße, du hast ja recht....
> kann jemand den Metoriten schon sehen ???


Jaaaa...wart...blau mit gelb.....aaaaaaahhhhh!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (3. November 2018)




----------



## MountainRyder (3. November 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Jaaaa...wart...blau mit gelb.....aaaaaaahhhhh!!!



Also wenn ich deine Beiträge immer so lese dann könnte man dich wirklich mit einem Stegosaurus verwechseln.


----------



## Duke1 (3. November 2018)

Als ich hab mir ein neues 26" bike wieder aufgebaut schon wieder xD bin immer noch zufrieden


----------



## sauerlaender75 (4. November 2018)

... da kommt man ja auch günstig ran ... stehen bei uns überall auf dem Sperrmüll, direkt daneben liegt meist ein Röhren TV


----------



## RetroRider (4. November 2018)

Echte MTBs oder Bike-Attrappen aus'm Supermarkt? (Letzteres gibt's auch in 27.5" und 29")


----------



## nightwolf (4. November 2018)

Die Diskussion ist ja echt muessig und es gibt inzwischen mehrere Threads


J-F-E schrieb:


> (...) Es eroberten 27,5-und ganz allmählich 29 Zoll Räder die Mountainbikewelt, beide mit ihren jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteilen. (...)


Das ist andersrum. *Erst* kam 29", gefoerdert von Leuten, denen 26" zu klein ist/war, was bei entsprechender Koerpergroesse auch zutrifft. 
Dann erst wurde 27.5" gepusht von der Industrie, um 26" aus dem Markt zu draengen und damit 'endlich' den Leuten, die mit ihrem 26er zufrieden sind/waren, was neues aufschwatzen zu koennen: Indem man ihnen naemlich Angst macht, bald keine Ersatzteile mehr zu bekommen. 

_Aber das kannst Du eigentlich auch ueberall nachlesen._


J-F-E schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin mit 27,5 Zoll sehr zufrieden (...)


Dann kannst Du auch 26" fahren. Die paar Millimeter Unterschied merkst Du nicht und die tollen Eigenschaften Deines neuen 27.5ers schreibst Du nur irrtuemlich der Laufradgroesse zu. Ein neues 26er braechte Dir denselben Benefit. 

_Aber auch das kannst Du eigentlich ueberall nachlesen._

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass 27.5" so schnell wie moeglich wieder ausstirbt. Mir kommt definitiv kein 27.5er ins Haus. 
So und jetzt fahre ich meine Fruehrunde. Mit 29". Und am Nachmittag fahr ich vermutlich nochmal eine Runde mit 26".


----------



## Cubie (4. November 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> So und jetzt fahre ich meine Fruehrunde. Mit 29". Und am Nachmittag fahr ich vermutlich nochmal eine Runde mit 26".



Ahh sorry, 
hab Früh und Nachmittags keine Zeit,
deswegen fahre ich Mittags und da natürlich 27,5" weils einfach perfekt dazwischen passt...


----------



## scylla (4. November 2018)

hier geht's weiter: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stirbt-nun-auch-27-5-650b-zoll-aus.874037/


----------

